# ND coyotes in March



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

So its march and im pretty sure they're gonna start mating soon if not starting already. My question is how many guys are hunting this time of year and what is your strategy. Are a lot of you howling to bring them in or what? Just curious. Wondering if its worth it to go out still. Thanks a lot,

Shawn


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

coyotes in march can be alot of fun. Howling works very well, I have shot 19 coyotes in the last 2 weeks and only kept 5 because they are starting to rub out pretty bad but if your working for the rancher it is alot of fun and can get exiting very fast.


----------



## DogCaller (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually quit coyote hunting before march because they tend to rub and then they aren't worth anything. I think it is pointless to kill them just to kill them. I like to leave the ones that have made it this far for next year. It can however be very exciting though and howling definitely works. I would also try deer bawls or something different that hasn't been used much in the area. This time of year coyotes are very educated.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

DogCaller said:


> I usually quit coyote hunting before march because they tend to rub and then they aren't worth anything. I think it is pointless to kill them just to kill them. I like to leave the ones that have made it this far for next year. It can however be very exciting though and howling definitely works. I would also try deer bawls or something different that hasn't been used much in the area. This time of year coyotes are very educated.


I agree. Unless you have some specific "problem" animals to remove.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was thinking that they are pretty much done in March..I read somewhere the breeding season starts somewheres around the end of December and was done somewheres around the end of Feburary.. I am thinking I read that in a predator x-treme magazine..I will have to go back through my magazine pile...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought it was Feburary that was considered the rut of coyote mating? Like everyone said, there fur is junk around that time and if they lasted this long they can last another year. Unless there is a problem and then might have to call in the exterminater!!


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

lol. Thats why they call me and my buddies the regulators. Yea i was told they start end of feb toward March. I was out in Feb and pretty sure they hadn't started yet. We're gonna call them in to try to work on our video shooting. Next year were gonna record every hunt from Coyotes to antelope to deer and elk if we go.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Regulators said:


> lol. Thats why they call me and my buddies the regulators. Yea i was told they start end of feb toward March. I was out in Feb and pretty sure they hadn't started yet. We're gonna call them in to try to work on our video shooting. Next year were gonna record every hunt from Coyotes to antelope to deer and elk if we go.


REGULATORS....LETS RIDE..! :beer: good luck on the video...I was looking into buying a camera to tape the hunts as well...but hard to find someone who just wants to run the camera and not shoot...I will be damned if I am gonna give up my gun time...LOL


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

DogCaller said:


> I usually quit coyote hunting before march because they tend to rub and then they aren't worth anything. I think it is pointless to kill them just to kill them.


Definition of a true hunter. :beer:


----------

